# What are your favorite physical attributes....What are your LEAST favorite?



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 6, 2007)

My favorite would be my eyes, hair and smile....

My least favorite? My boobs.... too droopy.... if I had the $$$ I'd get a lift for sure. I can deal with the chubby belly, hips and thighs.... they're just me, but the droopy boobs.... hate 'em.......

Anyone else??


----------



## eightyseven (Jan 6, 2007)

My favorite would have to be my eyes. I once got hit on while on vacation by a cashier at a gift shop. She said she'd never seen eyes like mine. It was flipping fantastic.

My least favorite are my hands and my chubby face. My hands are really small for someone my size and my face just looks huge and doofy in photographs, generally and sometimes depending on the angle.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 7, 2007)

my favorite? probably my...head, or my legs which are just gargantuan from years of hockey.

my least favorite is no doubt my chest. i work out and work out and NEVER develop any semblance of pecs.


----------



## Mini (Jan 7, 2007)

I like my eyes, and I like being 7'.

Least favorite attribute would have to be my nose. I don't think it fits my face.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 7, 2007)

Mini said:


> I like my eyes, and I like being 7'.



i knew you were tall but seriously? good heavens.

i want to be friends with a really tall person. it opens up a lot of different options.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 7, 2007)

My favorites are: my smile *it can light up a room* my eyes *they are black and very exotic* and my BELLY *I can't talk about it here..i may get banned  *

The only thing I don't like is my double chin. I don't mind having one..hell I'm a fat girl..but I'd like it to be a little smaller..it looks like I have a gobbler..LOL


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jan 7, 2007)

My favorites: my hair, my skin, my boobs (when they're in a bra) my hips, and booty.

My least favorites: my upper arms (really don't like them though I do go sleeveless) and my boobs, (when they're not in a bra)  .


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 7, 2007)

87: I hear ya about the face thing. Mine photographs, without careful lighting, so yooge and undistinguishably fleshy. Drives me nuts. All those gorj candid snapshots from bBW parties? I look awful in...just terrible.

Mini: You're really 7'??? Blimey. Blimey and might I say, cool (love tallness).

Ladies: This droopy boob thing...we must find a way to feel better about them. Cause if there ever was something that happened to everybody eventually it'd be the gravity + boobs construct and I'm not sure quite how to conquer this one either.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 7, 2007)

I HATE it when my face looks fat and puffy!!! I feel my boobs are too small, even though men love them. I hate that I have psoriasis (which also makes for red inbetween rolls) I hate that I have brown patches to insulin resistance. I HATE MY BLOODY TEETH, lol

ok, now that I got all the negative out of the way...let me be concieted for a moment, lol.

I love my eyes...the way they are so deep and emotional. I love my lips all big and pouty. I like the way my skin looks good with most hair and make up colours. I like my belly and its hugeness. I like how my thighs seem to be getting little rolls. I like my height. I like my small ass, lol...from the back I look half my size. I like the way I do my eyebrows all thin and girly.

Yes I have a lot of hang ups...but I think I am hella good looking despite all those hang ups....wonder how concieted I would be if I wasn't so hung up on my imperfections. hmmm


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jan 7, 2007)

I liiike my longish hair, and my firm, rounded bottom.

I do not like my stomach, seems kinda paunchy-awkward on my generally slim body, and I detest my chest. I have a concaved chest, which looks weird, and the fact that it makes my mini-moobs look much bigger. They're barely half a centimeter in depth but thanks to the depression right in the middle I feel like I should be wearing a training bra. >.<


----------



## Russ2d (Jan 7, 2007)

As a life-long FA I love of droopy boobs... super soft hanging breasts are heavenly...

Women's breasts are suppose to sag, if they don't then they're fake. 

It's a shame the modern world makes women unhappy with their natural and unique bodies. It's far past the time when that should end. My vote is for real women and real breasts...


----------



## Emma (Jan 7, 2007)

Russ2d said:


> Women's breasts are suppose to sag, if they don't then they're fake.



My breasts don't sag at all and they're not fake. I can pass the pencil test weeee. 

Anyways things I love: 

My eyes (a friend said last night that she would kill to look like me and I have the best eyes she's ever seen) 
My hair (When it's straightened at least. It's soft and shiny and i always get compliments on it) 
My belly

Things that I like:
My lips are ok but could do with being a bit fuller
My thighs are sexy but there's a bit i hate about them

Things I don't like:
Weird scars and spots on my thighs
Scars and burns on my arm
My nose is too big
I'm too tall (5'8.5)
My hairy ass LOL

That's about all, the rest of my I don't really care for or hate.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jan 7, 2007)

WHAAA?! o_0

Dear em of the curves, 5'8" isn't too tall. Too tall is when you have difficult navigating doors, are incable of standing up in a hotel shower, and get mild concussion on bumpy rides from friction with the car ceiling.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 7, 2007)

This thread has turned out to be better than I expected! Just the droopy boobs thing!!

I think we all have our likes and dislikes, and how interesting that our dislikes may be someone elses likes......

It's nice to see so many who really do find something they love, or at the very least like about themselves. It just goes to show we are not all fat AND negative.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 7, 2007)

Love:
my boobs, face: eyes/lips/nose/cheeks, I've got really great hair.

Like:
I like that I have a smooth belly hang, and a decent ass. I also like that I have decently "slim" ankles and curvy calves.

Hate:
You've heard it before, but my thighs. I'm also a little more hairy than I'd like, and I have discolored inner thighs. And I break out far too much.


----------



## madamex (Jan 7, 2007)

Hello, all!
Haven't been back here in ages (years) -but hope it is ok to reply politely to a few posts. I wanted to do the introductory post, but cannot find it anymore.

I like my eyes (blue ) hair (dark) and voluptuous figure (just over 200). 

I dislike the fact that while I enjoy eating and gaining, I have never admitted this fact to anyone in real life. Isn't that sad?

I like the new crowd that is here!


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow, you've got a lot of confidence if the only thing you don't like about yourself is so rare, prized, and not particularly obvious. You simply must hang out with some of us sometime so that you'll get to admit it to someone, "real".

To keep the thread on topic,

My fave body part is probably my brain 'cause sometimes it works.

My least fave part is my (lack of) immune system.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jan 7, 2007)

Pretty much everything AFG said, except for the boobs. I'm not all powerfully fond of mine. But on every other point.


----------



## madamex (Jan 7, 2007)

Sorry Totmacher-
Did not mean to imply that I have no personal dislikes, I was just testing the waters to see if I should post or not. How about this? My favorite body part is my eyes. Last favorite is the huge scar that runs like an extension of my left eyebrow, which is a reminder of why catchers in baseball need to wear a helmet at all times. 
My apologies if I was offensive.


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh no, I wasn't offended. I actually trying to compliment you...  See, my brain, is only working on its own time. 

Lessee: I like my arms 'cause they're big and strong
I don't like my stomach 'cause I've never had visible sixpack abs.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 7, 2007)

mfdoom said:


> my legs which are just gargantuan from years of hockey.


Hockey...:batting:

Uh. Anyway.
My favorites? My eyes, totally. My eyes have a weird color combo thing going on. I've never seen it outside of my father's family. Also, my skin tone. As hard as it is to find makeup, I love having pale olive skin. I wouldn't mind TAN olive skin, but this is alright.
I hate my skin at the same time, too. It seems to be prone to stretch marks, which I have EVERYWHERE. I even have some on my shoulders. I really, really hate that. I also wish my stomach were a little more proportionate to the rest of my body.


----------



## madamex (Jan 7, 2007)

D'oh-think I had better add my obliviouness to irony in the least favorite parts section of myself!


----------



## isotope (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm pretty much a perfect human being.

Sooo, no complaints.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 7, 2007)

douchebaaaaag.

i love my hair, my freckles, my hands, and my arse (for the simple reason that i read the term shelf here, and now adore it because of that!) 

i don't like my thighs, my back, my chest/the girls, or my smile, i look like an idiot. 

oh, and i hate my feet, but i hate feet in general.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 7, 2007)

isotope said:


> I'm pretty much a perfect human being.
> 
> Sooo, no complaints.



Lol- you mean there are TWO of us? :wubu:   


Too many bad things to name- but after years of self-loathing, I'm not talking about them- or hating them anymore.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 7, 2007)

My favorite attribute: Probably my upper belly/the area below my breasts. It's feminine and pretty. I also like my lower back a lot. Big fan of my neck also, as well as my lower arms. 

Least favorite: My hips, ass, upper arms, too hairy, thighs, and lower belly. Also not a huge fan of my own face. It's childish and pimply.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 7, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Also not a huge fan of my own face. It's childish and pimply.



LIES. You don't look childish at all.

Actually, you look quite nice. :batting:


----------



## saturdayasusual (Jan 7, 2007)

The only things I really dislike about myself are my skin and my teeth. Everything else I'm fine with. I love my eyes and my lips. I really like my belly. I used to hate it. Oh, and I like my ankles.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 8, 2007)

My Fave: My belly, hands down. We have a love thing going on.

My Least Fave: My ass - it really needs to catch on to the idea of being bigger.

:wubu:


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 8, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> My least favorite? My boobs.... too droopy....



Droopy boobies are good stuff - embrace the droopy!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 8, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Droopy boobies are good stuff - embrace the droopy!



Nope....can't do it. It makes me feel old..... I'm old enough as it is!! LOLOL


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 8, 2007)

Favorite: I love my boobs. They are my friends. Also my lips. Everything else...eh, it's okay.

Least Favorite: I'm totally with Heather on this one. Where the hell is my freakin ass?


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jan 8, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Nope....can't do it. It makes me feel old..... I'm old enough as it is!! LOLOL



Okie fine I will embrace your droopy boobies for you  haha.


----------



## UberAris (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't like my teeth, they just annoy me, no matter how hard I brush/floss/gargle (several times per day) I still get plaque build-up because of my lower set being a bit crowded. I don't really like my feet just because they tend to randomly cramp up, from time to time.

I do however, love my eyes and how dark they are. I love my hair! I like my build, muscular, but not overly defined in anyway. I Like my hands, they are bloody HUGE! But they are so dexterous... not just good for painting, ya know


----------



## djewell (Jan 8, 2007)

like-nose, it is large and in charge, eyebrows, they are expressive, arms, they are sexy

dislike-tuchis, it is infamously grandiose but its me so meh

in general i am satisfied with the way i look. God gave me this body and its more or less suited to life so i'm good.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 8, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> Okie fine I will embrace your droopy boobies for you  haha.




Thank you.... and my droopy boobies thank you too!!


----------



## GPL (Jan 8, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> My Fave: My belly, hands down. We have a love thing going on.
> 
> My Least Fave: My ass - it really needs to catch on to the idea of being bigger.
> 
> :wubu:



Heather, now tell us about that butt implant story! lol 
You have to know I think you look perfect, but that is my opinion...

Myself, I would like a thinner nose. I think it looks wide in comparison to the rest of my face 

GPL.


----------



## Zandoz (Jan 8, 2007)

HeatherBBW said:


> embrace the droopy!



But if I do I'll get slapped!  

Seriously though, I could never see all the fuss about perky.

For myself:

Likes: Nothing really outstanding comes to mind. I was kinda thinking along the lines of my left earlobe, but the more I look in the mirror, not so much.

Dislikes: Other than that which is too embarassing to discuss, I'd have to say my teeth.


----------



## Mr.Bellyfool (Jan 8, 2007)

Have to agree with Russ2D on this one .... I'll say it here as I say it to my wife ... Don't worry about them .... they are so fine. I prefer hanging boobs as I'm sure that many other's do as well. Something about beautiful boobs that hang .... YUM.


----------



## Shala (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok here goes...

I LOVE my boobies!! Yes they are droopy but also very big and heavy and full. I love my nips too. Very pink and wide. I love my red hair too. I am learning to really appreciate my tummy too. Long live the tummy! I also have very long legs and very plump thighs.

I dislike the fat on my back.....I just can't like it. I also hate my lips. They are too thin. Not liking the fair, pinkness of my skin tone either but I guess it goes with the red hair. Oh and unfortunately, on top of my long plump legs, my ass is slacking. Oh well.....


----------



## KuroBara (Jan 9, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> My favorite would be my eyes, hair and smile....
> 
> My least favorite? My boobs.... too droopy.... if I had the $$$ I'd get a lift for sure. I can deal with the chubby belly, hips and thighs.... they're just me, but the droopy boobs.... hate 'em.......
> 
> Anyone else??


My butt. It is not round like a true black woman's, and fat black woman's at that, should be. I should be able to serve a dinner of this donkey. currently, it's more of a mule.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 9, 2007)

My faves: 

my legs - so big, so pretty
my arse - it's quite full and round...I've got that stereotypical fat black chicks behind
my face - my skin is flawless...and my big cheeks are cute too!
my lips - they are full and luscious
my hair - it's thick and soft and natural
my feet - they're fat AND beautiful

Not so much:
my short torso...just looks funny
my ankles - where are they?!


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't like having very mushy inner thighs and upper arms. I'm firm otherwise,and I can't reconcile feeling powerful with the mushy. also having huge frau feet makes it hard for me to find cute shoes! I just can't wander into payless and find a cute pair of cheapo shoes.

favorite parts are my lips, eyes and hair.


----------



## cactopus (Jan 13, 2007)

Favorite: Everything... except...

Non-Favorite: My voice. It's high and I'm always mistaken for a woman on the phone.


----------



## tinkerbell (Jan 13, 2007)

Favorite - my eyes, my smile, my lips, my boobs , my skin

Least Favorite - my huge man hands, my feet (both size and ugly scars from cute shoes ), my stomach, and my upper arms.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jan 13, 2007)

_My favorite features are my eyes (nice shade of blue-gray and expressive), my skin (pretty much flawless and unblemished due to a lifetime of hiding from the sun) and my neck-shoulder area (broad and strong).

I don't really dislike my body in any way, but I would love things to be a bit firmer than they are. On the upside, I do give wickedly good hugs!_


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 13, 2007)

likes: my glasses and hair...i know glasses arent connected to me but i only stop wearing them in the shower. i like how the black contrasts my super white face. i like my ass. i like my jawline.

dislikes: my arms and hands are like a twelve year old's, i'm a couple inches shorter than i'd like to be, and i've gotten fat (160) compared to my 98 lb high school geek days, which is fine with me, except i wish it wasnt so disproprtionate. my gut sticks out of this really thin body and it's on the verge of rolls, so why couldnt my arms and the rest of me stretch to fit it? i just think it looks weird on me is all, though that doesnt stop me from wearing skintight indie-geek t-shirts that barely cover it. also, my "beard" has two random spots that don't grow hair; what's up with that?

all the ladies complaining about the double chins and droopy boobs...i know it feels like they suck, but really, they're beautiful. chubby faces are so hot, trust me. plus, imagine how weird you'd look being fat with a thin face, yknow?


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 13, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> My favorites are: my smile *it can light up a room* my eyes *they are black and very exotic* and my BELLY *I can't talk about it here..i may get banned  *
> 
> The only thing I don't like is my double chin. I don't mind having one..hell I'm a fat girl..but I'd like it to be a little smaller..it looks like I have a gobbler..LOL



don't be dissin gobblers you gobstopper


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 13, 2007)

LOVE my butt. loveit. LOVE IT!

tummy is meh, i'm kind of give or take about it

HATE my double chin!

fin!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 14, 2007)

fav's -
right arm - i say only the right because the left isnt quite as big...it's a long, interesting story.

hair - i loooooooooove my hair.

least fav's -
butt - my butt would look phenomenal on someone else...but on me it looks out of place.

left arm - scrawny and pathetic. and i'm a lefty, so don't get any goofy ideas on why that is.

legs - too long.

shoulders - i'm only 21...why the pain?

elbows - same thing...well, tendonitis.


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 14, 2007)

I, too, have the flat ass syndrome. It's too cottage cheesy for me. I actually have jeans and panties that fall off the back of my bottom, since there's nothing to hold them up.. 

I like my face and my hair..my lips and eyes are good. My breasts are a love/hate thing..I like that they're big, but they too are droop city.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 14, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Favorite: I love my boobs. They are my friends. Also my lips. Everything else...eh, it's okay.
> 
> Least Favorite: I'm totally with Heather on this one. Where the hell is my freakin ass?



I felt the need to examine myself this morning.... and after a thorough self check-up, I'd like to add:

I really like my legs and my hands. 

And I wish I wasn't quite so knock-kneed.


----------



## GunnerFA (Jan 14, 2007)

Favourite: My broad shoulders, good Greek eyebrows, my long arms, most things about me.

Least Favourite: not really that i dislike any part of me but my hands are a bit on the small side.


----------



## herin (Jan 14, 2007)

Mini said:


> I like my eyes, and I like being 7'.
> 
> Least favorite attribute would have to be my nose. I don't think it fits my face.



I think tallness is sexy and I like your nose. It's aristocratic.


----------



## jesswhatwhat (Jan 14, 2007)

love: my eyes, my smile, my belly

dislike: my arms, my feet, my nose (even though it's pierced)

first post, yes!


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 15, 2007)

jesswhatwhat said:


> love: my eyes, my smile, my belly
> 
> dislike: my arms, my feet, my nose (even though it's pierced)
> 
> first post, yes!



Welcome!! 

Okay, so about the nose piercing... Did it hurt? I think they LOOK super cute, but I am terrified of having someone stick things in my nose, and in order to take it out, do you have to reach up there? I don't know..  The process just seems too blechy for me, but the result is SO CUTE! 

...I'm a wimp...


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 15, 2007)

dan ex machina said:


> don't be dissin gobblers you gobstopper



lol...you fruit loop..come love the gobbler and maybe I wouldn't have to diss on it


----------



## kathynoon (Jan 16, 2007)

Favorites: Hair, left boob [right one droops], smile

Least favorites: butt [too flat], chin [double chin], right boob


----------



## eriofool (Jan 16, 2007)

favs: my eyes blue green and my jawline 

hates: my man cans (they seem more fatty then muscley) and my scar around my left eye is not too attractive either!


----------



## tinkerbell (Jan 17, 2007)

I too would like to add to my like list  I'll add my ass to it - my bf calls it my 'j-lo shelf ass'. It is, of course, much larger than hers  but is still sexy.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 17, 2007)

Likes: Eyes, Lips, Nose(didn't always like it), eyebrows, and shoulders.

Dislikes: Butt, knees, feet, small hands(wish they were bigger), and wrists.

I'm italian, so I think I'm sorta prone to small hands, and wrists...but they still bug me...and i sorta have hobbit feet...


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh boy. We get to talk about our vanity...

Likes: Practically everything! In my immodest opinion, I have particularly well defined shoulders, arms, back, legs...

Dislikes: My voice, which I find a bit too high and nasally sometimes. I can't stand to listen to myself in tape recordings, even when I sing.


----------

